# Add To This Story!!!



## malawi4me2

I got this idea from a thread on another forum that I post on, and it's really a lot of fun. Hopefully a lot of y'all will participate!  
Here's how it works: Everyone adds five words (or less) to this thread at a time, turning it into a unique, crazy story that will hopefully get a lot of laughs! 

*He was deciding what to*...


----------



## thatsfishy

*do with his dead fish*


----------



## fishfreaks

that ate the cat


----------



## Lexus

when it came to him....


----------



## Mr Aquarium

He Was drinking some beers


----------



## guppyart

That would leave him with a bad hangover


----------



## flynngriff

but it had to be done.


----------



## Lydia

The tank had exploded, so


----------



## guppyart

he put the convict cichlids into the tera tank to keep them alive


----------



## Lydia

because his llama was trying


----------



## malawi4me2

to swim with the cichlids


----------



## Lydia

So he put the llama


----------



## guppyart

into a tar pit so that it couldn't swim with the cichlids


----------



## Lydia

but then it tried to eat the cat


----------



## Fishfirst

who caughed up a nasty furball


----------



## antman

That looked like an emu


----------



## Guest

the emu dived into the tank


----------



## shev

and was eaten by the cichlids.


----------



## Guest

the cichlids became bloated


----------



## Lexus

and pooped a hurricane


----------



## Lydia

that got the horse wet


----------



## Guest

and the horse died of pnuemonia (where'd the horse come from?)


----------



## Lydia

The cat tried to eat the (the same place the llama came from....not really anywhere)


----------



## Guest

flying toaster but (that didnt come from anywhere either. lol)


----------



## Lydia

it broke its teeth because


----------



## antman

ducks are smarter than chickens


----------



## Lydia

The elephant ate an ant


----------



## Lexus

the ant puked up the elephant and peed a snail


----------



## Guest

the snail turned out to be an criminal fugitive (lmao, this is getting to be completely random)


----------



## Lydia

that was wanted by the FFF for (i know, but its also hilarious)


----------



## Guest

licking doorknobs


----------



## Lydia

that were made of elephant tails


----------



## fishfreaks

eaten by the barracuda


----------



## Guest

whos name was Gene Simmons


----------



## Lydia

and whos alias was Fish


----------



## Ron the handyman

then in to the fantastic Atlanta weather today


----------



## Guest

they saw that it was raining tootsie rolls


----------



## Lexus

and they started eating the tootsie rolls


----------



## Guest

and then they died of the newly found Tootsie Roll Cancer


----------



## guppyart

his body was donated to research


----------



## Mr Aquarium

And used to make fishfood


----------



## Osiris

that went by the name of "new life spectrum", where everyone wanted it for


----------



## (RC)

Feeding their Bettas because


----------



## thatsfishy

if they eat it they'll be HM


----------



## guppyart

but some of them became mutated and went crazy.


----------



## (RC)

The mutated one became Crowntails so


----------



## Guest

their tails were eaten by giant turkeys


----------



## Lexus

And the turkeys poop out true black hm babies


----------



## Osiris

and i take the mutant true black hm babies and get the nobell prize of the year for acheivement of new food and it's effects then as i walk out the door


----------



## Mr Aquarium

The Men in the WhiteCoats came for you "the Prize Committy thought you said baby food, not betta food" retraced the prize and called the WhiteCoats.


----------



## Guest

The whites coats were actually the guys that put you in solitary confinment, and so Malawian was put in a nice fluffy room with a straight jacket.


----------



## Lexus

.... along with me hehe and we talked romantically about fishies


----------



## Ron the handyman

And the white coats came


----------



## Lexus

And threw the garbage out


----------



## Guest

(?...ok)
and Lexus dumped Malawian because she realized that he was overly obsessed with his cichlids


----------



## Lexus

And slapped him because he already had a g/f too


----------



## Guest

and Lexus ran away to live in a small Tribe in the rainforest


----------



## Lexus

and i got bit by a pirannah


----------



## (RC)

On the nose


----------



## Guest

and she was left noseless and the Tribe kicked her out


----------



## Osiris

and she ran back to malawianpro but he said no...


----------



## Ron the handyman

and Lexus kicked MalawianPro in the a## for rejecting her


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Which didn't matter anymore because


----------



## Ron the handyman

she knows there are better fish


----------



## Guest

in the sea. even though this saying is very corny,


----------



## Osiris

and she then ran to the white coats and asked them on a date and they said


----------



## (RC)

sure.. and then they caught her in the big net


----------



## Osiris

and took her to lake malawi to put her in with the lochness sea monster and when they got there


----------



## Lexus

but too bad cause loch nessie lives in scotland, but the white coats didnt know that


----------



## Osiris

so they tossed her in anyway feeding her to the pirhana's there they go to toss her in


----------



## Lexus

then they came back for MalawianPro cause he was such a jerk and fed him to the sharks


----------



## Osiris

*harsh* *where's the love*


----------



## Mr Aquarium

And The pirhana's & Sharks are Loving as they


----------



## Ron the handyman

Lexus and MalawianPro rip each other apart before


----------



## Guest

getting swallowed by Nessie who decided to go vacation from Scotland.


----------



## (RC)

While on vacation Nessie ran into "Champ" from Lake champlain


----------



## Guest

and they decided to get married just like Lexus and Malawian lol: hehehe)


----------



## Mr Aquarium

But it wasn't going to workout because lexus was just after all his money and fishes


----------



## fishfreaks

so malawian locked her in a cage


----------



## Ron the handyman

and had his will :fun:


----------



## Guest

and the cage was actually a tank that filled w/ water...


----------



## (RC)

but it wasn't aged water


----------



## icp

but he did use Stress Coat :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Then in the background came a voice
[scroll:286ba80f64]*"There's No Need To Fear, UnderDog Is Here!"*[/scroll:286ba80f64]


----------



## (RC)

But underdog was afraid of water


----------



## Guest

but he overcame his fear and jumped in


----------



## (RC)

and found out he couldn't swim


----------



## Osiris

and drowned and that was the last to hear of the underdog


----------



## Ron the handyman

until he bloated and floated


----------



## guppyart

then someone flushed the body down the toilet


----------



## icp

an he got stuck half way down


----------



## Lexus

and drank the toliet water :shock:


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Only to Take his UnderDog Super Energy Pill from the secret compartment of his ring And now he is fine again


----------



## Osiris

then he discovered that his evil brother had swapped the pills with a "slowly dieing painful death pill" and he slowly died away


----------



## (RC)

His evil brother took underdog's spare uniform and


----------



## Ron the handyman

became underthere dog with


----------



## fish_doc

Super peeing power. Then because of all the water he drank with the pill he began to...


----------



## (RC)

die a very painful death


----------



## Osiris

Then there was a bright flash in the sky,


----------



## fish_doc

When THOR then appeared. He waived his mighty hammer at....


----------



## Osiris

lexus and struck her down *sorry lexus*


----------



## (RC)

from the ladder she was standing on


----------



## Ron the handyman

to smash MalawianPro for showing no LOVE


----------



## Osiris

and malawianpro smiled up at her while she was struck down


----------



## Guest

Malawian fought back with his secret weapon which was


----------



## Osiris

his charm


----------



## fish_doc

located in his bat-belt. He reached over and then preceeded to pull out the batarang which he then threw towards ....


----------



## (RC)

a palm tree


----------



## Osiris

that knocked down a coconut so he could drink it and make the coconut DIY cave for his fish tank


----------



## fishfreaks

then he sang "who put the lime in the coconut and shaked it all about"


----------



## fish_doc

Unfortunally all that shaking got him sick and he got the pepto and drank it down. From there it was time for a vacation soooooooo.....


----------



## Mr Aquarium

He grabbed his little fish net, and called up his good friend SpongeBob SquarePants and Partic Star to go Jelly fish hunting


----------



## (RC)

but he got stung by a jellyfish and


----------



## Ron the handyman

and said enough of all this


----------



## Guest

and he sicked the jellyfish on Lexus. spongebob and patrick then....


----------



## Osiris

took malawian out for a drink and you would not believe who they ran into there


----------



## (RC)

underdogs evil brother who


----------



## Guest

hipnotized SB and patrick and made them...


----------



## Lexus

run around the bar naked :shock:


----------



## Ron the handyman

who rah the streak


----------



## Osiris

and malawianpro was scar'd for life


----------



## (RC)

but really wanted to join in but...


----------



## Guest

he had something to hide which was....


----------



## Ron the handyman

was the size of His


----------



## (RC)

bellybutton which was


----------



## Guest

(lol :lol
10 times too big. he was also afraid to take off his shoes because he had 10 toes on each foot. so what he did was....


----------



## fishfreaks

cut off his toes


----------



## fish_doc

With a rubber saw. But while he was doing this the police saw him and...


----------



## Osiris

made him stop and kiss his toes, and complimented him on his belly button then put him in car and drove him to gather up lexus's stuff as he was beneficiary in her will for some reason when he got there


----------



## Mr Aquarium

He say Lexus's Twin Sister With


----------



## Osiris

the men in white coats


----------



## (RC)

who were looking for Mal because


----------



## fish_doc

He would not stop singing "Its a small world after all" While dressed in...


----------



## Osiris

a thong that was accidently put on backwards *ouch*


----------



## shev

the thong spontaneously combusted...


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Scaring Him YET Again for life


----------



## fishfreaks

so he took a trip to the safari


----------



## Osiris

his plane landed in a city near by lake malawi in africa, when he got off the plane he could not believe what he saw


----------



## Lexus

the loch ness monster


----------



## Guest

was back again and wanted revenge so what it did was...


----------



## Osiris

threatened to put malawianpro to the grave if he did not marry her


----------



## Mr Aquarium

& Word got out that Nessy "Loch Ness Monster" was real


----------



## Guest

the men w/ pitchforks came and they....


----------



## shev

spontaneously combusted...


----------



## Osiris

*LMAO with shev's combustion of life lately*


----------



## Guest

and the smell attracted the mysterious....


----------



## Osiris

cookie monster


----------



## fishfreaks

MalawianPro @ Fri Apr 01 said:


> cookie monster


 ~ehm.. Kookiemunzta~

that stole all the cookies


----------



## Guest

but there were no cookies so he....


----------



## fish_doc

Went to visit the tollhouse elves because they had plenty. While there the elves...


----------



## Guest

were signing happy songs they ate the cookie monster's toes off. then...


----------



## Ron the handyman

Then puked from the smell


----------



## fishfreaks

so the elves began puking


----------



## fish_doc

On the way to the hospital in their specialized car that looked like...


----------



## Guest

a hamster and they


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Was Captured by the Green Giant, who took his new pet and stuck it in


----------



## fish_doc

a giant cage reserved for his favorite little sprout when he was bad. Unfortunally little sprout was still in the cage and...


----------



## Guest

he started to cry. then someone came a rescued him and that someone was


----------



## Ron the handyman

His friend Lexus and they went


----------



## Osiris

blow up malawianpro for screwing over lexus


----------



## fish_doc

So they jumped in the oscar mayer hot dog van and tryed to speed away to ....


----------



## Guest

bu the weiner only went 15 mph


----------



## shev

and spontaneously combusted  enraging the giant Duckbilled Platypus


----------



## Guest

the platypus called for his 10 foot rooster friewnd, and together they...


----------



## fish_doc

decided to start a store called feathers and fins. On their first day of business...


----------



## Osiris

they were robbed of their fins, and gave up business


----------



## fish_doc

During their going out of business sale there was a very intresting person that showed up. They wanted to....


----------



## Guest

buy the new species of animal: The Plecrot. a mix of a parrot and a pleco. this new animal was efficient for....


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Singing Ozzy Osbourne Songs while doing the backstroke


----------



## wrasser

into big foot


----------



## google

and coughing up cash to..........


----------



## wrasser

to pay the aliens...


----------



## Guest

because they asked for ransom after kidnapping Lexus. Malawian quickly....


----------



## fish_doc

ran some fake bills in the copying machine before giving them to...


(get it ransom / ran some) :lol:


----------



## Guest

(lol. nice fish_doc)
the aliens. but the aliens realized they were fake so what they did was...


----------



## wrasser

wipe their butts with it, and threw it ...


----------



## fish_doc

into the matter transformer. When they hit the switch it turned into....


----------



## Osiris

a man clone of lexus!


----------



## wrasser

george bush


----------



## Osiris

yet a mixup happened and they gave the new clone


----------



## fish_doc

The directions to visit Santa. So he jumped into air force one and ...


----------



## wrasser

watched the nukes come down


----------

